

I won a 250k grant for my new online advertising startup - brandnewlow
http://www.chicagoreader.com/TheBlog/archives/2010/06/16/good-knight-brad-flora-gets-250000-grant

======
wmblaettler
Congratulations! I look forward to hearing more about NowSpots.

------
talbina
I was going to post this for you, I recognized you from previous threads.

